
The Mission, Vision and Values of WayUp (YC W15) - bryanlanders
http://missionandvalues.co/episodes/wayup/
======
bryanlanders
"Our mission is to connect college students with awesome opportunities. Our
vision is to democratize the hiring process for students and employers alike."

Episode 5 of the Mission & Values podcast features the intrepid Liz Wessel,
CEO and Co-founder of WayUp. It's a cool way to dive into their culture and
how it came to be.

Lmk what you think!

